# Warum nur ein Frosch?



## Kimba95 (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
seit ca. 10 Wochen haben wir einen einzigen Wasserfrosch bei uns am Teich. Müsste ein Weibchen sein, da man keinen Laut hört.
Wie kann es sein, dass der Frosch so lange Zeit alleine am Teich verbringt, zwischenzeitlich war er eine Woche lang nicht zu sehen.
Grasfrösche haben wir zuhauf.
Hier mal zwei Fotos von unserem Neuzugang:
 
 
Ist doch ein __ kleiner Wasserfrosch, oder? Er ist ca. 5 cm groß.


----------



## Sternenstaub (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*

Hallo Anja,
an meinem Teich quakt seit ca. 4 Wochen ein Männchen jede Nacht sein einsames Lied kann ihn sehr gerne zu dir rüber schicken denn einer meiner Nachbarn schaut schon recht böse zu uns rüber.
lG Angelika


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*

Wir hatten letztes Jahr auch nur einen Frosch an unserem großen Teich und einen an den kleinen Teichen im Vorgarten. Gequackt haben die gar nicht.
Dafür dieses Jahr mindestens 10 am großen Teich, das Quack-Konzert ist aber jetzt vorbei, hächstens komm tnoch mal ein kleines leises "quaaack", wenn ein Flugzeug kommt, ansonsten ist jetzt Ruhe eingekehrt und einige __ Frösche sind wohl auch wieder abgewandert (einer ist auch wieder im Vorgartenteich).
Also keine Sorgen machen, das ändert sich immer mal wieder.


----------



## plumroy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*

Hallo,

wir hatten 2 Jahre lang einen einsamen __ Teichfrosch am, manchmal auch im Wasser. Gab kaum einen Laut von sich und wenn wir ihm zu nahe kamen, "rettete"  er sich mit einem Hechtsprung.

Allerdings reagierte er manchmal auf Flugzeuge, wenn sie die richtige Tonlage hatten und einmal konnte ich mich mit ihm unterhalten: Er antwortete mir mehrmals, als ich mit einer Verputzerkelle in so einem schwarzen Eimer aus dem Baustoffhandel herumkratzte, das sprach ihn an.

Nach 2 Sommern war er in der 3. Saison verschwunden, unser Oskar ...

Gruße
Ludger


----------



## Kimba95 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*



Sternenstaub schrieb:


> kann ihn sehr gerne zu dir rüber schicken denn einer meiner Nachbarn schaut schon recht böse zu uns rüber.



Hallo Angelika,
ich und meine Fröschin würden uns sehr über dein Männchen freuen, aber ich glaube 416 km sind auch für einen Frosch etwas zu weit, der ist dann ja fix und fertig, wenn er bei uns ankommt. 

Warten wir es mal ab, ob in diesem Sommer noch ein paar von alleine hinzukommen oder vielleicht erst im nächsten. Vielleicht ist es auch eine alte Omi, die lieber allein sein will. Obwohl es doch zu zweit viel schöner ist.


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*

Hallo Anja,

wahrscheinlich ist das noch ein Jungtier, dass sich ein neues Revier gesucht hat. Da kommt bestimmt noch was nach. 

Nach dem Quaken kannst Du bei der Geschlechtsbestimmung nur bedingt gehen, da die Männchen nur während der Laichzeit diesen Radau machen. Nachher sind die auch wieder ganz friedlich.


----------



## Sternenstaub (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*

Hallo Christine,
dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!!!!!
lG Angelika


----------



## danyvet (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*

Bei mir war die letzten 2 Jahre auch ein einzelner Frosch (Springfrosch). Heuer ist er nicht mehr gekommen :weinen


----------



## svenna80 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*

Sei froh, dass es nur einer ist. Der Krach den die nachts machen, ist meistens nicht auszuhalten.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Majaberlin (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*

Das machen die aber nur eine gewisse Zeit. Dann ist wieder schluß, aber da muß man halt durch, ist eben Natur und man kann sich ja freuen, so ein Stück Natur zu Hause zu haben.  Jetzt ist z.B. wieder totale Ruhe - trotz bestimmt 15 Teichfröschen.


----------



## koi.sl2006 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*

Hallo Anja,

wenn du nächstes Jahr immer noch nur denn einen hast, kommst du bei mir vorbei dann bekommst du Kaulquappen vom Wasserfrosch, damit deiner in zukunft nicht mehr alleine ist und die km die du Fahren musst sind auch noch überschaubar. 

Dir Maja kann ich nur zustimmen, wir sollten doch froh sein wenn die Tiere von alleine kommen weil sie sich wohl in unserem Teich fühlen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Kimba95 (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*

Hallo zusammen,
nun ist über ein Jahr vergangen und es ist immer noch bei nur *einem *Frosch geblieben. Und ich weiß auch immer noch nicht, ob es sich um ein Weibchen oder Männchen handelt.
Während der Paarungszeit war er für 3-4 Wochen weg und dann kam er wieder.
Nun sitzt er jeden Tag am oder im Teich und scheint sich hier wohl zu fühlen!
Eigentlich schade, das es nur einer ist, aber besser einer als keiner!!!


----------



## Christine (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*

Hallo Anja,

wahrscheinlich erzählt er den Kumpels nichts von Deinem Teich, weil er ihn für sich alleine haben will


----------



## Kimba95 (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*

Hallo Christine,
scheint ein Egoist zu sein, unser Froggi.
Vielleicht ändert er ja noch mal seine Meinung.


----------



## danyvet (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*

Vielleicht ist es eine Froschart, die bei dir gar nicht heimisch ist. Manchmal fangen Kinder Kaulquappen aus einem Teich und nehmen sie mit nach Hause, um sie zu beobachten, wie ein Frosch aus ihnen wird. Und dann lassen sie sie wieder aus, manchmal nicht mehr am Fundort. 
Ich hatte auch mal 2 Sommer lang einen Springfrosch, der hier auch nicht heimisch ist. Bei uns im Grätzel gibt es eigentlich nur __ Kröten


----------



## Moonlight (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*

Abwarten und Tee trinken ... nächstes Jahr sind es mehr __ Frösche 
Das muß sich erst mal rumsprechen ...

Mandy


----------



## Kimba95 (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*

Hallo,
ich denke, dass wir einen ganz normalen __ Teichfrosch haben und den gibt es in unserer Nachbarschaft zuhauf, nur in unserem Teich halt nur einmal. Habe mal zwei Bilder von Froggi eingefügt.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*

Jepp, ein ganz normaler __ Teichfrosch 

Meine Bilder sind zwar nicht gerade up to Date ... aber so sehen meine Teichfrösche aus ...

   

   

Mandy


----------



## Kimba95 (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*

Hallo,
sitzen Eure __ Frösche z.Zt. auch den ganzen Tag auf ein und demselben Fleck?
Unser Froggi will sich nicht so recht bewegen, obwohl im Moment doch so schönes Wetter ist. 
Was ist los?


----------



## Moonlight (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Warum nur ein Frosch?*

Also meine __ Frösche hüpfen und platschen fröhlich in der Gegend rum.
Die, die unter der Abdeckung im Teich sind, sitzen auf der Insel und Quaken lustig. Die Frösche im Pflanzenfilter sind immer mal woanders.

Mandy


----------

